# Schlitterbahn Waterpark Dicounts????



## ajhcmaj (Jul 18, 2009)

We are going to New Braunfels location in 2 weeks.  I noticed on their website the price for a 1 day admission is $39.99 but you get a $2 per ticket discount for buying online.

Does anyone know of any better deals (coke cans, tickets as taco bell, etc, etc).  I cant find anything online and didnt know if someone lives in Austin/San Antonio area to know of better pricing.


Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2009)

Sonic has coupons available, I am sure there are more out there as well.


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 21, 2009)

*Shlitterbahn*

I'll see what I can find..

Great location and lots of fun..  :whoopie:

Seaworld has some sort of pormotion buy one ticket and go back unlimited all year.  If you wanted to do more then one day.  Also they have another one that everyone pays kids price.

What are the dates you are going?  Where are you staying?  Those two things might help us think of other things to do in the area....


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 23, 2009)

*coupons*

I found the S.A.V.E San Antonio vacation experience book that I had picked up somewhere for 2009.  It has all kinds of coupons in there for that area, even the caverns I think.  I would be happy to mail it to you.  Just send me PM with your address.  

Sorry I haven't made it to Sonic..


----------



## readyalready (Jul 23, 2009)

There are some Simon mall deals, from slickdeals:

At Simon's properties(Simon's Mall) guest services there are tickets sold for schlitterbahn, its called the summer sensation package.
for 75$ you get
2 tickets to schlitterbahn park(location of your choice)
one 25$ visa gift card
one 15$ i tunes gift card
one 10$ gift card for Landry's restaurent.
couple of other discount coupons.

I got this on July 3rd from the Galleria Mall,Houston,TX and used them on July 4th at Schlitterbahn Galveston,TX.


----------

